# pigeons sleep



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

why pigeons and dove can stand strong against wind and air without falling down when it sit on a tree ? i'm sure that there is no use for claws in this , but i really need a scientific answer very quickly for a school homework , please .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well they probably do get swept away sometimes, but their wings keep them steady as well as their legs, kind of like surfing and using your arms for balance.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If pigeons get on the railing of my balcony when it is very windy, they kinda crouch down, so the wind sweeps over them.

Pigeons will normally find a more sheltered place if they can, than a bare branch. The doves we have here will sleep in an evergreen tree, away from the most windy side, where much of the wind force is made less by thick branches and leaves .

John


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Also the muscles that control the claws are really located up in the birds leg, above the knee, and connect to the foot and claws by long tendons. When the bird squats down after landing the result is to pull the tendons so the claws close around the branches. You should be able to find examples in Google in bird physiology, of birds that have been found dead with their claws firmly attached to the branch they were perched on when they died.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well put, Grimaldy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Grimaldy, we found the entire skeleton of a little hummingbird in our grapevine one year with his claws wrapped around the vine. The skeleton was erect and the only thing we could think caused his death was a bee sting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Like Grimaldy said, the way the foot is (designed?) it works like a steel trap. Also, the bird is a little more aerodynamic. If you watch a bird sleeping, you will see it's tail move a little up and down, but the legs never move. I would imagine in really windy situations, they have two legs on the perch.
Best of luck on that school paper.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

UncleBuck said:


> Like Grimaldy said, the way the foot is (designed?) it works like a steel trap. Also, the bird is a little more aerodynamic. If you watch a bird sleeping, youwill see it's tail move a little up and down, but the legs never move.
> 
> WHAT???? you mean other pigeons don't sleep on special squishy pillows in a bed in a house???
> 
> darn that trooper.....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

lizz said:


> WHAT???? you mean other pigeons don't sleep on special squishy pillows in a bed in a house???
> 
> darn that trooper.....


Fret not, Lizz - almost every pigeon I've had as a patient has soon found the vast expanse of pigeon comfort called 'the bed'. I believe they all peer through windows and say "Why don't we have one of those to roost in?"

One day, few years back, I entered my bedroom and found a couple of squeakers - offspring of my balcony pigeons - had come in through the open window and were taking a nap on the bed. When they saw me they flew onto the windowsill and quietly left 

John


----------

